# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اول تسویه حساب بعد ثبت نام کنکور ؟

## zia

*سلام 

دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین 

یکی از دوستام امسال (سال تحصیلی 95-94 ، تا 30 شهریور 95) معادل کاردانیش رو میگیره، 

آیا میتونه کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟

 اگه کنکور یه رشته خوب قبول شه بعدش میخواد با دانشگاه تسویه حساب و معادل کاردانیش رو بگیره .

نمیخواد قبل اینکه معلوم شه قبول شده یا نه تسویه کنه ، چون اگه قبول نشد میخواد لیسانس رو تموم میکنه 

 چند جا شنیده قبل اینکه واسه کنکور ثبت نام کنه باید با دانشگاه تسویه حساب کرده باشه، درسته یا نه ؟*

----------


## Maximus

> *سلام 
> 
> دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین 
> 
> یکی از دوستام امسال (سال تحصیلی 95-94 ، تا 30 شهریور 95) معادل کاردانیش رو میگیره، 
> 
> آیا میتونه کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟
> 
>  اگه کنکور یه رشته خوب قبول شه بعدش میخواد با دانشگاه تسویه حساب و معادل کاردانیش رو بگیره .
> ...


روزانه است یا شبانه ؟؟

----------


## zia

روزانه است ، سومین سالشه

----------


## Maximus

> روزانه است ، سومین سالشه


تا اونجایی که من میدونم روزانه ها باید قبل از یه تاریخی حتما  انصراف داده باشن

----------


## zia

تا چه تاریخی ؟

----------


## Maximus

> تا چه تاریخی ؟


توی دفترچه سازمان سنجش نوشته ضوابط شرکت مجدد دانشجویان انصرافی یا روزانه 
قبلنا تاریخش  اواخر دی ماه بود (یعنی حداکثر تا این تاریخ باید وضعیت خودش رو مشخص کنه )

# به دوستت حتما بگو یه نگاهی به دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور بندازه یا از آموزش دانشگاه شون بپرسه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *سلام 
> 
> دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین 
> 
> یکی از دوستام امسال (سال تحصیلی 95-94 ، تا 30 شهریور 95) معادل کاردانیش رو میگیره، 
> 
> آیا میتونه کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟
> 
>  اگه کنکور یه رشته خوب قبول شه بعدش میخواد با دانشگاه تسویه حساب و معادل کاردانیش رو بگیره .
> ...


سلام.طبق دفترچه پارسال فارغ التحصیلان کاردانی تا قبل از  31-6-سال کنکور   میتونن ثبت نام کنن
برای کنکور حتما باید فارغ شه
آره درسته

----------


## zia

> سلام.طبق دفترچه پارسال فارغ التحصیلان کاردانی تا قبل از  31-6-سال کنکور   میتونن ثبت نام کنن
> برای کنکور حتما باید فارغ شه
> آره درسته


آره منم الان دیدم که تا قبل 6/31 فارغ التحصیل شوند 
پس خوبه که ، لازم نیس قبل کنکور فارغ شه مطمئن میشه یه جای خوب قبول شده بعد تسویه میکنه

----------


## Maximus

> سلام.طبق دفترچه پارسال فارغ التحصیلان کاردانی تا قبل از  31-6-سال کنکور   میتونن ثبت نام کنن
> برای کنکور حتما باید فارغ شه
> آره درسته


سلام دوست عزیز .... این سوال ؛ سوال منم هسته 
منم با این شرایط قصد کنکور مجدد دارم اما چیزی که بهم گفتن فرق میکنه 
گفته که دانشجوی کارشناسی دوره روزانه 
مگه نمیگن روزانه ها برا کنکور حتما باید انصراف بدن اونم 30/11 ؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوست عزیز .... این سوال ؛ سوال منم هسته 
> منم با این شرایط قصد کنکور مجدد دارم اما چیزی که بهم گفتن فرق میکنه 
> گفته که دانشجوی کارشناسی دوره روزانه 
> مگه نمیگن روزانه ها برا کنکور حتما باید انصراف بدن اونم 30/11 ؟؟؟


بله تا قبل از اون تاریخ باید انصراف قطعی داده بوده باشن.

----------


## khaan

> *سلام 
> 
> دوستان ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدین 
> 
> یکی از دوستام امسال (سال تحصیلی 95-94 ، تا 30 شهریور 95) معادل کاردانیش رو میگیره، 
> 
> آیا میتونه کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت کنه ؟
> 
>  اگه کنکور یه رشته خوب قبول شه بعدش میخواد با دانشگاه تسویه حساب و معادل کاردانیش رو بگیره .
> ...



اگه روزانه هست نمیتونه چنین کاری کنه. ضمنا کسی انصراف بده مدرک معادل کاردانی هم بگیره دیگه نمیتونه تا اخذ پایان خدمت کنکور بده  و دانشگاه بره

----------

